# How hot is it there?



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I thought it would be fun to post pics of thermometers showing how hot it is where you are at. The post can be from your car's thermometer , a bank's sign, the thermometer outside your house, or whatever. The temperature cannot be articicially inflated though. As an example, your car must have been moving directly prior to the image capture or the temerature would be higher than the actual air temperature. Another example is if your house thermometer is directly in the sun.

Here is a picture I took. My truck was doing 65MPH at the time.


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

now were at night in France, but i will make a pictures tomorrow.

It is very hot these days in the south of France, near 40° Celcius (104° f), not usual at the end of August


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Here's mine Aaron just outside the front door....facing north so it's in the shade.
Supposed to be 107 deg. today in Ole Bakersfield. The swamp cooler in my shop barely keeps me from fainting!!! on days like this


----------



## christopher (Jan 8, 2010)

Yesterday it was 108(f), but today was 83(f). Praise the Lord for the break of the heat. That's Texas for you. We have been super fortunate to not have grass fires.


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike (Aug 23, 2010)

we have had an usually cool summer this year... it hasn't really been that warm at all, for being the Ca. coast.. though yesterday was bloody hot at 104 deg... today wasn't too bad.. it's supposed to cool down quite a bit over the weekend..


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

It is pretty decent in NH right now. I love New England. Go Patriots!!! Go RedSox!!!!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

RecurveMaster said:


> It is pretty decent in NH right now. I love New England. Go Patriots!!! Go RedSox!!!!


Celts and Bruins too! lol.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

Wow! It's about 75 and I am sweating in soccer like it's 100! I would die in that heat


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

"Yeah....but it's a dry heat." Said between those who roast together in this valley every year to try to fool ourselves into thinking it's not really as bad as it is!!!!







Why do we live here????







Oh yes now I remember... we chose too. Hey I just looked outside and I think I saw this by the thermometer.......







It was 112 today when it was all finished rising!!!! Should have taken a pic later, but I was unconscious from heat stroke.


----------

